# Avis Apple tv



## kevin85000 (27 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Pour mon anniversaire on m'a offert une apple tv 3, je regardais ce produit mais je ne le connaissait pas vraiment bien. 
Après quelques heures passées dessus je me rends compte que ce produit est juste génial, ayant un macbook air et un iphone 5 c'est absolument génial.
Le fait de pouvoir lire du streaming sur la tv, d'écouter sa musique, regarder ses photos... 
Et toujours la location via itunes certains diront que c'est chère, mais 4,99 pour un film, calculez le prix d'une place de ciné, et devant la tv on peut être plusieurs.
Et le service canal play qui pour le moment n'est pas trop fourni mais a un excellent potentiel.
Bref j'écris ce sujet juste pour vanter l'apple tv (qui sera dite de fermée, mais quel produit apple ne l'est pas?)
Je trouve que ce produit rend une tv classique en smart tv, seul mauvais point, je n'ai pas réussi à me connecter via mon compte youtube sur la tv, mais ce n'est pas extrêmement grave.


----------

